# Le disque d'installation est introuvable



## pbvitani (2 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir , j'essaye d'installer windows sur un Mac Os X 10.9.5 avec Boot Camp , a une étape de l'installation je bloque, il me dise " Insérez le disque d’installation Windows puis patientez quelques instants que le disque soit reconnu." 
Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur merci bien !


----------



## black11 (3 Novembre 2018)

Salut vitani

Alors soit tu as mal gravé ton DVD de windows ou la clef USB, sinon ça m'arrive aussi quitte bootcamp et réouvre le.

L'assistant bootcamp est d'une débilité abyssale sur certains point.


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2018)

pbvitani a dit:


> Bonsoir , j'essaye d'installer windows sur un Mac Os X 10.9.5 avec Boot Camp , a une étape de l'installation je bloque, il me dise " Insérez le disque d’installation Windows puis patientez quelques instants que le disque soit reconnu."
> Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur merci bien !


Si c'est suite à ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/reseau-wifi-allant-de-mac-vers-windows-10.1298494/ ...ça va être encore épique.

Déjà, il va falloir commencer par nous dire quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ignore tout, taille écran, année, modèle, version de Windows à installer, dans ce Mac y-t-il un SuperDrive, etc ? Bref la totale en faisant aussi une copie écran de la fenêtre de /A propos de ce Mac.

A priori tu tentes de faire l'installation depuis un DVD, ce n'est pas un problème si le SuperDrive interne est en état de fonctionner. Par contre, selon l'année du modèle du Mac _(inconnu)_, il sera possible ou pas d'installer une version de Windows _(version que l'on ignore aussi)_ ! Avec un SuperDrive en interne, que ce soit une version de Windows 7 ou 10, il faudra impérativement avoir, soit un DVD original, soit une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC et en aucun cas gravée depuis un Mac. Ah oui, certains membres omettent de dire qu'ils utilisent un DVD RW _(réinscriptible)_, erreur grave, ce type de gravure n'est pas finalisée et ce sera un échec.

Le disque dur interne ne doit pas être partitionné, sortie de la procédure officielle d'Assistant Boot Camp dans ses fenêtres d'installation, ce sera un échec total. De plus, ne jamais réserver et partitionner à l'avance un disque dur dans le format FAT32 ou NTFS, c'est un échec assuré. Ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour supprimer une partition Windows, toujours relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui la supprimera proprement.


----------



## pbvitani (3 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Si c'est suite à ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/reseau-wifi-allant-de-mac-vers-windows-10.1298494/ ...ça va être encore épique.
> 
> Déjà, il va falloir commencer par nous dire quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ignore tout, taille écran, année, modèle, version de Windows à installer, dans ce Mac y-t-il un SuperDrive, etc ? Bref la totale en faisant aussi une copie écran de la fenêtre de /A propos de ce Mac.
> 
> ...



Le truc c'est que j'ai un autre gros problème , j'ai suivi un tuto à la lettre pour pouvoir mettre Windows sur mon mac  " https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LxXO5lfqhc&list=PLAX0N9Go_LkKNrvcCtsaDwFTDJj9E8Ko1&index=5&t=39s " si vous voulez y jeter un coup d'oeil; et malencontreusement j'ai supprimé Assistant Boot Camp , il n'apparait meme plus dans la barre de recherche, j'ai surement fait une mauvaise manip dans le terminal ou autre chose je ne sais pas.
Si vous avez une solution, merci bien


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2018)

pbvitani a dit:


> Le truc c'est que j'ai un autre gros problème , j'ai suivi un tuto à la lettre pour pouvoir mettre Windows sur mon mac " https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LxXO5lfqhc&list=PLAX0N9Go_LkKNrvcCtsaDwFTDJj9E8Ko1&index=5&t=39s " si vous voulez y jeter un coup d'oeil; et malencontreusement j'ai supprimé Assistant Boot Camp , il n'apparait meme plus dans la barre de recherche, j'ai surement fait une mauvaise manip dans le terminal ou autre chose je ne sais pas.
> Si vous avez une solution, merci bien


Concernant la suppression de ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp, tu es vraiment très fort, car par défaut cette application faisant partie des logiciels système, il n'est pas possible de la supprimer qui par défaut se trouve dans Macintosh HD/Applications/utilitaires. Si tu ne la trouves pas, tu es bon pour faire une réinstallation par dessus ta version en cours dont on ignore la version.

Je vais encore me répéter une dernière fois : tous les tutoriels trouvés sur Youtube et compagnie, c'est du pipeau. Ce type de bidouillage conduit à des dysfonctionnements amenant à devoir tout réinstaller. De plus, le petit gamin dans cette vidéo ne précise avec quel Mac il a fait ce bidouillage qui a en effet fonctionné sur une gamme précise de matériel, mais pas sur tous les modèles et qui ne fonctionne et fonctionnera plus maintenant en égard de la protection SIP. Sortie du protocole officiel et immuable d'Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative échouera et je ne répondrais plus en dehors de ce protocole.

De plus, comme tu ignores complètement de répondre à ce type de question...


Locke a dit:


> Déjà, il va falloir commencer par nous dire quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ignore tout, taille écran, année, modèle, version de Windows à installer, dans ce Mac y-t-il un SuperDrive, etc ? Bref la totale en faisant aussi une copie écran de la fenêtre de /A propos de ce Mac.


...pour ma part, je ne continuerais pas à répondre.


----------



## pbvitani (3 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Concernant la suppression de ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp, tu es vraiment très fort, car par défaut cette application faisant partie des logiciels système, il n'est pas possible de la supprimer qui par défaut se trouve dans Macintosh HD/Applications/utilitaires. Si tu ne la trouves pas, tu es bon pour faire une réinstallation par dessus ta version en cours dont on ignore la version.
> 
> Je vais encore me répéter une dernière fois : tous les tutoriels trouvés sur Youtube et compagnie, c'est du pipeau. Ce type de bidouillage conduit à des dysfonctionnements amenant à devoir tout réinstaller. De plus, le petit gamin dans cette vidéo ne précise avec quel Mac il a fait ce bidouillage qui a en effet fonctionné sur une gamme précise de matériel, mais pas sur tous les modèles et qui ne fonctionne et fonctionnera plus maintenant en égard de la protection SIP. Sortie du protocole officiel et immuable d'Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative échouera et je ne répondrais plus en dehors de ce protocole.
> 
> ...



Mais plus haut , j’ai dis qu’il s’aggissait d’un Mac Book Pro de la derniere version de Mac Os x Mavericks c’est a dire 10.9.5 , de l’année 2013 je crois , en ce qui concerne la version windows j’aimerai installer la derniere. 
J’arrive à trouver Assistant Boot Camp comme tu l’as dis dans Applications/Utilitaires mais le seul probleme c’est qui ne se lance plus du tout , pour ma part je pense qu’il s’agit d’une mauvaise manip que j’ai faite dans le terminal en suivant ce tuto...
Merci pour ta reponse quand meme


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2018)

pbvitani a dit:


> Mais plus haut , j’ai dis qu’il s’aggissait d’un Mac Book Pro de la derniere version de Mac Os x Mavericks c’est a dire 10.9.5 , de l’année 2013 je crois , en ce qui concerne la version windows j’aimerai installer la derniere


Tu ne mentionnais que ceci...


pbvitani a dit:


> Bonsoir , j'essaye d'installer windows sur un Mac Os X 10.9.5 avec Boot Camp , a une étape de l'installation je bloque, il me dise " Insérez le disque d’installation Windows puis patientez quelques instants que le disque soit reconnu."
> Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur merci bien !


...alors comme personne n'est devin, on fait quoi sans aucune information ?

Nous aimerions avoir quand même les informations complètes de ton Mac dont on ignore encore si c'est un iMac, un MBP, un MBA un Mac Pro, etc. C'est dur à comprendre ? Par défaut, depuis les modèles 2012, il est possible d'installer Windows 10 en utilisant un fichier .iso, mais à condition qu'Assistant Boot Camp le propose explicitement dans son menu d'installation, ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer si cette mention .iso n'apparaît pas !

Comme tu as des problèmes, pour le moment tu es bon pour faire une réinstallation par-dessus ta version en cours, ça ne te touchera pas à tes fichiers, dossiers, données personnelles et logiciels, uniquement que les fichiers système.


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2018)

black11 a dit:


> L'assistant bootcamp est d'une débilité abyssale sur certains point.


Assistant Boot Camp fait bien son travail si on respecte son protocole. Ne jamais oublier qu'un Mac ce n'est pas un PC et que l'on a cette chance de pouvoir utiliser Windows, ce que ne propose pas Microsoft et si je reprends tes propos : est d'une débilité abyssale sur certains points.


----------



## pbvitani (3 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu ne mentionnais que ceci...
> 
> ...alors comme personne n'est devin, on fait quoi sans aucune information ?
> 
> ...



D’accord , ducoup il s’agit d’un Mac Book Pro , et comment doit je procéder pour faire une réinstallation de ma version en cours ?


----------

